# rendez-vous/rencontre/réunion



## Gin1-2

Buongiorno,

Io volevo capire la differenza di significato e utilizzo dei seguenti termini: rendez-vous/rencontre/réunion.
Hanno le stesse differenze di significato dell'italiano?
Per esempio se io volessi dire in una lettera commerciale:
Il Signor Rossi  ha cercato di prendere contatto per un incontro presso la vostra sede...

Quale di tutti questi sarebbe meglio utilizzare??

Monsieur Rossi a essayé de prendre contact pour un *rencontre *à votre siège 

Oppure questa frase è una mera traduzione dalla lingua italiana e quindi esiste un altro modo per trasmettere lo stesso messaggio, con il giusto termine, "alla francese"?

Grazie =)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Gin 

Posso provare a spiegarti il mio punto di vista,  ma non posso garantire che sia corretto. 

- _Rendez-vous:_ più che incontro, è "apputamento" e può andare bene anche in un contesto professionale. Per esempio: "J'ai demandé un rendez-vous au ministre de l'économie." 

- _Rencontre:_ è "incontro" ed è un termine che, in ambito lavorativo, generalmente uso per definire un incontro che non è una vera e propria riunione, cioè un incontro che non ha un _ordine del giorno _o punti da discutere già definiti e comunicati in precedenza.  

-_ Réunion:_ è "riunione".

N.B.: _Rencontre_ è femminile: _une rencontre_.


----------



## ZiaNat

Ciao
in Francia, in contesto professionale, non usiamo "rencontre" ma la maggior parte del tempo "rendez-vous" (= appuntamento).
Nella tua frase, non si puo mettere che "rendez-vous"

une réunion = una riunione (= in italiano)


----------



## Gin1-2

Ciao =)!

Però effettivamente nella frase che ho inserito io... non intendo dire un appuntamento e quindi un incontro già organizzato... 
In quella frase intendo dire che Mr Rossi quel giorno era in zona è entrato in azienda e ha cercato di incontrare il Dir acquisti. Quindi non cercava di organizzare un appuntamento ma di avere un incontro. Quindi forse è come in italiano: une rencontre! =)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Gin, ciao 

A questo punto, però, è meglio se aspetti madrelingua: non vorrei portarti fuori strada,  ma seguendo la spiegazione di ZiaNat, potremmo dire: "Mr. Rossi vous a appelé pour demander/fixer un rendez-vous"


----------



## albyz

forse ci vorrebbe una frase del tipo:
Monsieur Rossi, alors qu'il se trouvait en déplacement, s'est rendu auprès de votre société et a essayé de prendre contact avec Monsieur X.


----------



## Gin1-2

albyz said:


> forse ci vorrebbe una frase del tipo:
> Monsieur Rossi, alors qu'il se trouvait en déplacement, s'est rendu auprès de votre société et a essayé de prendre contact avec Monsieur X.



Si forse a questo punto è meglio spiegare tutto! merci à tous!!! =)!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Gin 

... Ma l'incontro/appuntamento non interessa più?


----------



## Gin1-2

Hey! =) 
Io ho capito che:
rendez-vous (appuntamento): è ottimo l'utilizzo in ambito professionale e non solo.
mentre
Rencontre (incontro): è meglio non utilizzarlo in ambito professionale... ma in mancanza di altri termini per la differenza di significato è il più appropriato...
Perché per me la differenza tra i due termini nel significato esiste!! 
ma la differenza che mi era ignota è nell'uso... 
ma alla fine è un po' come in italiano... con la differenza che in italiano il termine incontro si utilizza in ambito professionale! 
per esempio: le trasmetto l'offerta che abbiamo discusso durante il nostro ultimo incontro.
Non mi verrebbe mai da dire: le trasmetto l'offerta che abbiamo discusso durante il nostro ultimo appuntamento. 
Sebbene non sia errato, per il mio orecchio stona. Ma a quanto pare mi sembra di aver capito che per la lingua francese invece siano praticamente intercambiabili..


----------



## ZiaNat

Gin1-2 said:


> ...per esempio: le trasmetto l'offerta che abbiamo discusso durante il nostro ultimo incontro.
> Non mi verrebbe mai da dire: le trasmetto l'offerta che abbiamo discusso durante il nostro ultimo appuntamento.
> ...



in francese, si puo trovare :
"veuillez trouver ci-joint l'offre dont nous avons parlé lors de notre dernier rendez-vous"
oppure questa:
"veuillez trouver ci-joint l'offre dont nous avons parlé lors de notre dernière rencontre", ma mi sembra meno professionnale. Utilizzerei piuttosto la prima


----------



## ZiaNat

"une rencontre" è, secondo il Dizionario Larousse : 

"- Fait de rencontrer quelqu'un, de se trouver en sa présence sans l'avoir cherché : Faire une rencontre inattendue.
- Entrevue, conversation concertée entre deux ou plusieurs personnes : Une rencontre de chefs d'État.
- Compétition sportive : Une rencontre de rugby.
- Engagement, combat imprévu entre deux détachements ennemis en mouvement : Une rencontre qui a fait deux morts.
- Duel, combat singulier : Convenir des conditions de la rencontre.
- Fait, pour deux choses, de se rencontrer, d'entrer en contact ou en collision : La rencontre de deux cours d'eau.
- Au billard, choc de billes venant de directions opposées."

Mentre il "rendez-vous" : 

"


Rencontre prévue entre deux ou plusieurs personnes à une même heure dans un même lieu : Prendre rendez-vous chez le médecin.
Lieu où l'on doit se rencontrer : Être le premier à un rendez-vous.
Lieu qui sert de point de rencontre, de réunion habituelle : Ce café est le rendez-vous des artistes.


Sperando che questo possa aiutarla a vederci più chiaro


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Gin  

Scusa, non mi sono spiegata bene: chiedevo se non interessava più la differenza tra i tre vocaboli di cui chiedevi nel primo post perché rendez-vous/rencontre/réunion  non apparivano più nella frase di Albyz. 

E poi, chissà! Qui, Le Figaro, parla di "rencontre" in relazione all'incontro annullato tra Obama e Putin ...  E anche Euronews France scrive "La rencontre entre les deux ..." riferendesi all'incontro tra Obama e il Dalai Lama.


----------



## Gin1-2

No scusami! =) sono io che non mi sono spiegata bene mi sa=)
Intendevo dire che si certo mi interessa! ma che dalle vostre risposte ho intuito tutto quello che ho scritto nel precedente post... =)!! 
Si ma infatti "Rencontre" va bene secondo me!! Perché ha/può avere un significato diverso da "appuntamento"! 
Mentre "Réunion" è riunione e basta no?? niente a che vedere con l'uso di rendez-vous e rencontre, giusto?


----------



## Gin1-2

Grazie ad entrambe! =)


----------

